# Pie Plates.....



## baltbottles (Jun 3, 2013)

Coggled Edge Plates, American and English, Circa 1750-1850

 Chris


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2013)

Great job on putting them back together Chris, you do the hobby a great favor with your efforts...


----------



## coldwater diver (Jun 3, 2013)

Very nice Chris, I have only found bits and pieces while diving or walking low tide.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 3, 2013)

Pretty neat. Never found anything near that old. But now I'd like some pie.[]


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 4, 2013)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks Everyone. I thought these would make a neat picture while I was dusting some of my pottery this evening. It took a lot of privies to piece together this many nice plates. And I usually will take a nice broken plate over bottles.

 Chris


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 4, 2013)

Seriously nice! I have seen only a very few of these over the years. Thank you for the picture. George


----------



## idigjars (Jun 4, 2013)

Those are awesome Chris.  Thank you for sharing them with us.  Paul


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice pic with the white clovers, looks like you're getting as many as Scott Jordan.


----------



## tftfan (Jun 4, 2013)

WOW ! FO...sho [8|]


----------



## dewdog (Jun 4, 2013)

Awesome stuff!!


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweet!!


----------

